# 16 led de 3'5V @ 220v,como conectarlos?



## Dywell (Jul 12, 2006)

He visto varios post del foro y no me keda del todo claro,he hecho los calculos para los led q tengo(los datos estan mas abajo)y he tomado como referencia esta web http://www.unicrom.com/cir_Led_con_AC.asp y la conclusion h sido q necesito un condensador de 0'47uF@400V para tener unos 32mA

Pero mi duda esta en como calculo la resistencia? y cuantos voltios le dará a los led ya q estos son de 3'5 y los normales suelen ser de menos(he visto un calculo en un post reciente,pero no me aclaro) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/20-leds-220v-hago-1829/

mi intensión es poner los 16 led como el segundo esquema q aparece akihttp://www.discovercircuits.com/PDF-FILES/NewPDF/acwhiteleds.pdf


DATOS DE MIS LED
tension de trabajo: 3.2v ~ 3.6v
Corriente reversa (UA): <= 30
Intensidad a plena carga (mcd): 4000(Typical) ~ 5000(Max)
Vida util: 100.000 horas
Ángulo De la Visión: 20 grados
Grados Máximos absolutos: (TA = 25°C)
consumicion Máxima De la Energía: 80 mw
Corriente soportada: 30 mA
Corriente soportada maxima:75 mA  


Alguna recomendacion?


----------



## Dario Vega (Jul 12, 2006)

Los leds tendran su tensión nominal y lo que resta es lo que cae sobre la resistencia:

Resistencia= (tension pico - tension LED x cant. LEDs)/corriente LED

En tu caso son 8 LEDs. tomando 3.4 V y 30mA

R=(220V x 1.41 - 8 x 3.4)/.03A = 10860 ohm

Puedes poner un R de 12K pero la potencia debe superar los 10W

Exitos


----------



## Dywell (Jul 13, 2006)

Pues sigo sin verlo claro por q a mi me da la impresion de q esta forma q me dices Dario Vega es solo con resistencia y sin condensador,pero mi circuito es con condensador,alguien mas me puede dar su opinion?

PD:quiero hacerlo con condensador


----------



## icarus (Jul 13, 2006)

Los 16 leds van conectados en paralelo?


----------



## Dywell (Jul 13, 2006)

no se si es paralelo el segundo eskemal del pdf,en proncipio me da lo mismo como sea,simplemente quiero conectar los 16 led con 220V pero con resistencia parece q hace todo el trabajo esta y se necesita una gran resistencia,cuando por lo visto con resistencia+condensador es el condensador el q hace el trabajo,pero hay algun dato q se me escapa, a ver si alguien sabe como va todo


----------



## icarus (Jul 14, 2006)

No desesperéis , te comento que los 16 leds van en paralelo, una resistencia para cada cada led.

Para una corriente de 30mA por cada led tenés 30mA*16=0.48A

Coloca un capacitor de poliester (no polarizado) de 7uF (microfaradios) y una resistencia de 47 Ohm en serie seguidos de los  16 leds conectados en paralelo (aclaracion :no importa como esten conectados ni la resistencia , ni el capacitor ni los leds, es lo mismo al derecho y al revés.


----------



## Dywell (Jul 20, 2006)

y segun tu circuito,q tension tendrian los led?

Gracias por tus calculos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 28, 2007)

icarus dijo:
			
		

> Pra una corriente de 30ma por cada led tenes 30ma*16=0.48A
> 
> Coloca un capacitor de poliester (no polarizado) de 7uf (microfaradios) y una resistencia de 47 ohm en serie seguidos de los  16 leds conectados en paralelo (aclaracion :no importa como esten conectados ni la resistrencia ,ni el capacitor ni los leds,es lo mismo al derecho y al reves).



Hola, no podes poner leds directamente en paralelo porque uno va a andar mas que otro si es que todos prenden, y no los podés poner sin diodo rectificador porque el LED se estaría aguantando picos de 311V en inversa.
Recien publique una respuesta en este link con un plano que hice que capaz que los ayude.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/leds-iluminacion-6647/#post31269


----------



## icarus (Abr 1, 2007)

pero vos decis que esta sometido a un voltage inverso de 311 v ,segun vos tambien estaria soportando un voltage directo de 311 v (me queres decir que led soporta este voltage?),la mayoria de la caida de potencial esta en el capacitor, no en el led.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 1, 2007)

icarus dijo:
			
		

> pero vos decis que esta sometido a un voltage inverso de 311 v ,segun vos tambien estaria soportando un voltage directo de 311 v (me queres decir que led soporta este voltage?),la mayoria de la caida de potencial esta en el capacitor, no en el led.



Tenés caída de tensión en el capacitor si circula corriente, pero si no lo hace, no cae nada. Además, si ponés un capacitor  con LEDs en serie en un solo sentido, va a pasar corriente en ese sentido y no en el otro y no funcionaría el principio de carga y descarga del capacitor, ya uqe en pocos ciclos quedaría cargado y no circularía mas corriente


----------



## mcrven (Abr 1, 2007)

Dywell, los led que aparecen en el diagrama PDF, están conectados en pares en forma antiparalello. En el primer circuito ponen un solo par en antiparalelo y en los otros dos circuitos, ponen seis pares en serie para el segundo y, doce pares en serie para el tercero. Para los tres circuitos, se untiliza el mismo capacitor ( 0,47 ufd) y la misma resistencia (1K-1W). Ni la resistencia, ni la cantidad de leds en serie, tienen mucho que ver con la corriente por el circuito. El único elemento crítico del circuito es el capacitor, debido a que es una configuración que funciona con corriente alterna, para la cual, lo único que interviene en la limitación de la corriente es la reactancia capacitiva del capacitor.

Si abres un poco más tus ojitos y miras todos y cada uno de los garabatos que aparecen en la página, en el cuarto cuadrante verás una nota que dice: 

NOTE! USE 0.22uF @400V FOR 240VAC POWER LINES

En chino sería:

NOTA! Utilizar 0,22 uF @ 400V para Líneas de Fuerza de 240 VAC

Para el cálculo del capacitor deben utilizarse las fórmulas que rigen el trabajo de los componentes bajo corriente alterna.

Según este procedimiento se obtiene que, *para 120 VAC @ 60 Hz*, un capacitor de 0,47 uF, limitará la corriente que recorre el circuito a aprox. 21 mA. Para llevar la corriente a 30 mA, como tu requieres, deberás cambiar ese capacitor por uno de *0,67 uF @ 250 V* o cercano a ese valor.

Para alimentar el circuito con *220 VAC @ 60 Hz*, el capacitor deberá ser de la mitad del valor, o sea *0,33 uF* pero OJO deberá soportar *400 V* o más.

La resitencia en serie con el ciruito solo cumple funciones de limitación de las transitorias que producen los mismo LED cuando se conmutan en el cruce por cero. Si no se coloca, en menos de 5 min. los led quedan fulminados.

Construye el circuito tal cual está indicado en el diagrama, con los capacitores señalados aquí. Prueba primero con un solo par de LEDs y luego agregas el resto. Para verificar coloca un amperimetro AC en serie con el circuito y, luego nos hechas el cuento.

Suerte y adelante.

Mario


----------



## blueprince21 (Ene 1, 2010)

mcrven dijo:


> Dywell, los led que aparecen en el diagrama PDF, están conectados en pares en forma antiparalello. En el primer circuito ponen un solo par en antiparalelo y en los otros dos circuitos, ponen seis pares en serie para el segundo y, doce pares en serie para el tercero. Para los tres circuitos, se untiliza el mismo capacitor ( 0,47 ufd) y la misma resistencia (1K-1W). Ni la resistencia, ni la cantidad de leds en serie, tienen mucho que ver con la corriente por el circuito. El único elemento crítico del circuito es el capacitor, debido a que es una configuración que funciona con corriente alterna, para la cual, lo único que interviene en la limitación de la corriente es la reactancia capacitiva del capacitor.
> 
> Si abres un poco más tus ojitos y miras todos y cada uno de los garabatos que aparecen en la página, en el cuarto cuadrante verás una nota que dice:
> 
> ...




Cierto, aqui encontre un circuito implemetado la carcasa de una CFL, os dejo el link

http://www.tehhouse.us/electrical/cfledlamp1/index.php

Una pregunta, es tonta pero yo no la se:

Es con respecto a la reactancia capacitiva
Formulas:

Xc = 1 / (2 π f C) Fórmula de la reactancia capacitiva.
I = V / Xc Ley de Ohm con la reactancia capacitiva.

Despejando...
Xc = V / I Obtendremos la reactancia necesaria en el circuito. (I = I del LED)
C= 1 / (2 π f Xc) Obtendremos el valor del condensador.

A) Ejemplo:

V = 230v
I = 16mA aprox.
f = 50 Hz
C = ¿?
Xc =¿?

Xc = 230 / 0,016 = 14375Ω
C = 1 / (2 · 3,1416 · 50 · 14375) = 2,2·10-7F = 0,22uF


lo de reactyancia lo entiendo, mi cuestíon aquí es ¿por que multiplican el valor de C por 10x-7?, si el prefijo de micro es 10x-6, me estoy cominedo el coco al no saber por que.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 1, 2010)

Hola.

2.2E-7 = 2.2E-1*1E-6 ............ pero, 1E-6 = 1u   ------ u = micro
2.2E-1*1u = 2.2E-1 u = 2.2*0.1 u = 0.22 u

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

